# Confused about sounds...



## Ava99

I searched everywhere I could think of on here for a thread on what sounds mean coming from a hedgie, but I couldn't find one, so if I missed it, let me know. I find it a bit hard to believe there isn't one... (Could there maybe be a sticky thread created explaining them?)

I had Westley sitting on my lap last night, as he does most nights while I'm browsing though HHC. I don't remember if he was on my lap directly or his sleeping bag, but he was sniffing around as hedgies often do, my hands were no where near him and nothing was bothering him (as far as I could tell). But he suddenly started making this clicking noise. You know how you can move your tongue really fast from the roof of your mouth down and make a clicking noise? That's what it sounded (though a lot quieter) and looked like he was doing.

I looked around here and couldn't find anything but remembered my breeder had posted sounds and meanings on their site. They said it means they are in defense mode.

Westley's quills weren't raised, he still had his head up in the air like he was sniffing stuff, nothing was near him that would have bothered him, no loud noises (it was around midnight), nothing that I can think of that would have had him in "defense" mode. He even looked rather happy if you ask me.

Does clicking mean multiple things or did I miss something that upset him?

Half the reason for posting this was to ask that ^^ and the other half was to express my opinion that there should be a sticky thread helping to explain the sounds. I think it would be quite helpful for new hedgehog owners, or just anyone to help realize what their little friend is trying to tell them. Or for everyone to compare sounds if- such as in my case- they don't think the sound means what it's "supposed" to mean. 

my example for this is: you know how most people will only curse when they're upset or angry but then there's the few people that will curse when they are upset OR extremely happy. i.e. "OMG I ^*&%ing love you!!" (my most recent after being told I was being taken to a concert for my birthday). so say some aliens :mrgreen: were listening to me and only new the word *&^& as being mad, they would think I was mad when in reality I was insanely happy  same concept (at least in my mind...)


----------



## CanadienHedgie

Huffing - fear, anger, mistrust
Clicking/Popping - very scared, angry
Purring - Contentment, trust
Snuffling - happily exploring 
Chirping - hungry, wants attention


----------



## Guest

Chriping in babies is hungry, in males sexually active is mating ritual sound and rarely a hedgehog chrip can mean happy as well.

also you forgot the high pitched wail they let out that sounds just like a baby crying and as you would figure it mean extreme pain and/or discomfort


----------



## hanhan27

I think it would be hard to make a stickie for hedgie noises because while we can take guesses at what they mean, we can't be sure. Also, all hedgehogs are different.

For instance, CanadienHedgie said chirping = hungry or wants attention, TWC said it's a male mating sound... and my hedgehog chirps when she's terrified (bath time :roll: ).


----------



## Hissy-Fit-Hazel

would be cool to hear some video of the different sounds....I THINK Hazel purred last night for the first time and she did it again today  Yaaay...ok I like to think that's what she did but I never knew they even purred...she made the sound and I came on here searching thinking something might be wrong lol


----------



## Ava99

Hissy-Fit-Hazel said:


> would be cool to hear some video of the different sounds...


I fully agree!! Maybe I'm thinking he was clicking when he was really chirping or something?
And I have yet to hear a purr...he doesn't like me quite that much yet...


----------



## DexterTheHog

Dexter doesn't really make any sounds except for sniffing when he's scared or, as i like to call it, "upset stomach" noise when he's really scared/angry haha
But i've heard clicking means they feel threatened.... but since the quills weren't up that doesn't make sense... haha

I agree, we should compile a sound board!


----------



## hanhan27

Hissy-Fit-Hazel said:


> would be cool to hear some video of the different sounds....I THINK Hazel purred last night for the first time and she did it again today  Yaaay...ok I like to think that's what she did but I never knew they even purred...she made the sound and I came on here searching thinking something might be wrong lol


I think we really should try to do this. We could start a thread in the Health board about hedgie sounds, and attach links to videos of their noises? The only thing I wonder about is if their noises are loud enough to get picked up by a camera. I know some cameras would, but I have an old fujifilm digital camera that I have absolutely no faith in lol. I'll try it out today!


----------



## MissC

hanhan27 said:


> Hissy-Fit-Hazel said:
> 
> 
> 
> would be cool to hear some video of the different sounds....I THINK Hazel purred last night for the first time and she did it again today  Yaaay...ok I like to think that's what she did but I never knew they even purred...she made the sound and I came on here searching thinking something might be wrong lol
Click to expand...

There is no definite answer: it's like a baby crying: no two sound the same and one's hunger cry may sound the same as one's poopy pants cry. So.... I had a video of Sumo chirping in his sleep: neither scared, angry, mating or hungry. It's a few seconds in and very quiet (he's in his giant hedgie bag)...the clicking sound in the background is an aquarium...then listen for a squeaky kind of chirp.

http://s1131.photobucket.com/albums/m55 ... G_1245.mp4


----------



## PJM

:shock: He sounds like a little owl to me. Cute! All my hedgies do is wiffle & squeek. And Huff.


----------



## bj1998

omg this helped me i was confused because she was chirping and it says mating so now i know she is happy when she does that! :lol:


----------



## Pooki3

so I know this is a older thread but I had the hedgies(a boy and girl) out for a walk and even though I had the girl in my arms (she likes walks but not walking herself) and berko a few steps ahead of me they were squeaking at each other..at first I thought this is probably puddin making fun of berkos fat walk (he's got a big butt) but idk I think berko has discovered puddin is a girl..anyone have experience with this?


----------



## Guest

Pooki3 said:


> so I know this is a older thread but I had the hedgies(a boy and girl) out for a walk and even though I had the girl in my arms (she likes walks but not walking herself) and berko a few steps ahead of me they were squeaking at each other..at first I thought this is probably puddin making fun of berkos fat walk (he's got a big butt) but idk I think berko has discovered puddin is a girl..anyone have experience with this?


I haven't, but I know a male hedgies scent can induce ovulation in your female hedgie and if this happens too often it can cause complications for your female.

More importantly how did you have them out for a walk?: 0.o


----------



## Pooki3

I had puddin in her soft carrier and berko in his sling..he's chubby(the breeder had him on fatty food) so we go for walks in the grass..he will only go a few steps ahead of me so we can pretty much walk together usually i end up walking backwards with him running at me


----------



## Guest

Pooki3 said:


> I had puddin in her soft carrier and berko in his sling..he's chubby(the breeder had him on fatty food) so we go for walks in the grass..he will only go a few steps ahead of me so we can pretty much walk together usually i end up walking backwards with him running at me


I'd say she got his scent for the sounds and thats what it was but I've never actually heard it

Be careful of birds that might swoop down and grab your hedgie as well


----------



## Pooki3

haha I bet puddin thinks berko stinks. and I keep a very sharp eye out for birds Berko and I got attacked by a hawk and I had to get stitches. so I try and find a place with no bird activity


----------

